# Steam Problems



## GoneFishing (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello and Help!
I recently download steam so that i could play Counter Strike. I know other friends taht have done this with no problems. And for a while I had no problems as well.
But recently I got this error message and don't know how to fix it.

Steam.exe [main exception]:unable to load library steam.dll

Any help is appreciated.
GF


----------



## |CeRtIfIeD| (Feb 4, 2006)

GoneFishing said:


> Hello and Help!
> I recently download steam so that i could play Counter Strike. I know other friends taht have done this with no problems. And for a while I had no problems as well.
> But recently I got this error message and don't know how to fix it.
> 
> ...


to play u dont go to library u go to games if u have avaulable games and u pressed in u cd key try it and u will be playin in a min


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

You say you downloaded Steam?

Did you buy the game? (Retail or Online) Cause that might be a problem lol


----------



## Skunk_Fondler (Oct 18, 2006)

|CeRtIfIeD| said:


> to play u dont go to library u go to games if u have avaulable games and u pressed in u cd key try it and u will be playin in a min


No, the error message mentions a library, not him. A 'Dynamic Link Library' = a '.dll' file. If you've never heard of them, you're very very noob *shrug*.


----------



## iLLegaL89 (Jan 27, 2005)

more flame perhaps ?


----------



## Cprl. Pickles (Jul 17, 2008)

ive had the same problem with my steam. i tried to repair with a steam installer i got from the site but it has an error reading the install program file "error1316 a network error occured while attempting to read from the file C:\ProgramFiles\Steam\Sreaminstall[1].msi" how can i fix it im not great with computers?


----------



## happy126 (Jul 17, 2008)

REM AUTOEXEC.BAT is not used to initialize the MS-DOS environment.
REM AUTOEXEC.NT is used to initialize the MS-DOS environment unless a
REM different startup file is specified in an application's PIF.

REM Install CD ROM extensions
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\mscdexnt.exe

REM Install network redirector (load before dosx.exe)
lh %SystemRoot%\system32\redir


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

I would just uninstall all Steam games, uninstall Steam itself,
delete all Steam files/folders and then reinstall everything.


----------



## DaveY625 (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree with tom, 1.6 is a small game, shouldn't take that long to reinstall the whole thing.


----------



## Cprl. Pickles (Jul 17, 2008)

Tnx for the advice i will however wait for my bro to get home from europe hes a computer wiz at this stuff if he cant fix it i will do what you said.... although i have css, tf2, garrysmod, darwinia, and a bunch of other games that arent that small.. would it effect it if i saved them to somewheree else then moved them across when i re-installed it?


----------



## Cprl. Pickles (Jul 17, 2008)

happy126 said:


> REM AUTOEXEC.BAT is not used to initialize the MS-DOS environment.
> REM AUTOEXEC.NT is used to initialize the MS-DOS environment unless a
> REM different startup file is specified in an application's PIF.
> 
> ...


Thanx for wtvr you just wrote but im not good with computers and i have no idea what your talking about (mind you it would probly fix whatever is rong) so if you could explain it in more stupid terms it would be great....


----------



## DaveY625 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wait, so do any of the games work, or is steam just broken?


----------



## Cprl. Pickles (Jul 17, 2008)

Steam doesnt start alltogethter.
i click on it to start up and it trys to reinstall itself but it cant find the right program and i download the right program and it doesnt recognise the right program. 
i woodnt know if the games worked coz steam wont star tup at all...

also i checked the size of the steam file (C:\ProgramFiles\Steam\) and it only showed up with the size being 250mb when it shood be around 10gb or something like that so im not sure whats gone rong...


----------

